# progesterone cream



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

Hi
Has anybody used this? I have pcos, have had m/c. I am using a clearblue monitor and ttc naturally (I have conceived using this before), it is suggesting my LP is only 9-10days which can indicate low progesterone. I do not want to rush into anything (we have been ttc again only for 4 months) It would be good to get feedback if anyone has used it. My m/c consul measured my progesterone when I was pg after m/c + said low levels indicate preg failure and he prescribed progesterone pessaries. I paid a lot of money to see him (was surprisingly already preg when I saw him)
Any feedback would be great
Thanks strawbs x x x


----------

